# LED or Matrix LED? Light Output The Same?



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all, I'm looking to purchase a new Audi TTS. I'm having trouble deciding which headlight option to go for, I'm not to fussed about adaptive lighting bending around corners.

Although the question I want to ask, is the light output the identical whether you spec LED or Matrix LED's? i.e. is the bulbs for main beam the same?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

talking very frankly, Matrix led are basically more marketing than other..mostly those on the TT!
the light is the same, low beam, cornering lights, quantity of light..
the difference is they come up automatically (but you can activate the high beam assist with vag) and you'll illuminate the road around the car in front of you ahah
I don't know how much is the price difference to you, they're great of course, but not so important!


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

I have ordered Matrix LED but it was not too expensive as I got 15% off accessories.

I think the main beam is the same for LED and MATRIX, the difference is that in Matrix, the main beam is always on. So you will get better illumination because you are not constantly switching between main beam and dipped lights as you will in Led.

So if the road is completely clear - Matrix and Led are the same. Car coming towards you, you have to switch to dipped in Led. With Matrix only the area around the other car is dipped, everywhere else is on full beam!


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

When I use SWMBO's C Class with normal headlights I really notice how much you change from low to high beam when driving down country roads, it's not something noticeable in town naturally but I do miss the matrix headlights, probably more of an indication how lazy I an if I'm honest.


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Matrix is £1000 option, it it worth it? Probably not if you don't keep your car for very long. Personally I did opt for it, it is very cool. I think the actual headlight units are different, but I haven't compared 2 cars for a like for like comparison, but I would expect the light output to be the same


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Consider that the full beam will come on only out of the city when there is no road illumination so the percentage of usage is very small if you don't drive more out of the city..but you can turn the full beam on manually anyway!


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't forget the most important feature "dynamic front indicators" too 8)


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine come on down a well lit "A" all the time...

Great when you get out in the country though.



ManuTT said:


> Consider that the full beam will come on only out of the city when there is no road illumination so the percentage of usage is very small if you don't drive more out of the city..but you can turn the full beam on manually anyway!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

I mentioned this in another thread the other day, but I think the Matrix lights are too bright. I'm getting full beamed by a lot of other cars on the road, and they blind you with their reflection from road signs.

If I had to save £1000 from my list of options, these would be the first thing to go.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> Don't forget the most important feature "dynamic front indicators" too 8)


I knew it sooner or later they would come up ahaha


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> I mentioned this in another thread the other day, but I think the Matrix lights are too bright. I'm getting full beamed by a lot of other cars on the road, and they blind you with their reflection from road signs.
> 
> If I had to save £1000 from my list of options, these would be the first thing to go.


don't worry, it's not a bright problem, it's the system on the TT that, with half of the led on the A7 or A8, each led has to cover a bigger zone and often a small part of a zone can dazzle a bit incoming cars..
for instance, just to talk about how is not perfect, in a highway with a concrete wall in the center, can happen that the front camera can't see the low beam of incoming cars so it will keep the full beam dazzling them at all!
I have it here and on another car, I love them and with vag you can change some thresholds, if the price is small, buy them just for luxury and...for dynamic indicators ahah


----------

